# My new DLC Pilot Chrono 3717



## Presario (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to introduce my new watch - 3717 Nightfire (my unofficial name for it, lol). Ever since I laid eyes on the Top Gun, I wanted one, but my small wrists prohibited me from ever picking it up. So I decided to make my own with the 3717 as the base.

The watch was sand blasted to remove the shine and then DLC'ed to give it the Top Gun ceramic look. I had the pushers and the crown coated as well to look like the Galapagos Aquatimer. I'm really happy with the way the watch turned out. The guys over at ABC Watchwerks in LA did an incredible job.

Here are a couple quick snaps of the watch. Sorry the pics are a little dark. More to come in a few days. Thanks for looking!


----------



## jdmsh (May 19, 2010)

Wow, they did a great job on the watch...I like the flat look with the strap.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

That looks great!!! I admire your couriage


----------



## egzbuen (May 1, 2007)

wow, great job on that one. Your own topgun at 42mm.


----------



## Presario (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! Haha, I was sweating bullets right before I turned the watch over to ABC for the work, but once I saw it, I knew it was all worth it.

I'm head over heals in love with my first IWC and I think it's going to be a while before my other watches get any wrist time.

Just FYI for those interested in getting this done. The base of the pusher is almost impossible to remove without damaging the original part so the finish must match the case. I was toying with the idea of leaving the pushers and crown polished and then DLC coating it to give it a little shine, but thought the uniform look would suit it better.

Here are a couple more pics:


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow, the result is stunning :-!. You have a very special watch now, wear it proud and in good health b-)

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## alexisvas (Jun 25, 2008)

I have thought so many times to do the same but I dont have the guts!
Do they remove the dial and mechanism and coat the whole case? And can you tell me how much did it cost? More contact info for ABC?
Thank you!


----------



## Presario (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks so much Cinq! Means a lot!

Hey Alexisvas, 
Do it! Do it!! Yup, you have to remove everything before you can DLC it. You want to have everything coated, not just the outside of the case. I'll PM you some more info.

Here is a wrist shot I took today. Loving it!


----------



## egzbuen (May 1, 2007)

The strap is a perfect match with the color of the case :-!


----------



## Alon (Aug 5, 2006)

I love black watches. It look really good. Congratulations. I think we should forward this to Schaffhausen so that can take it into production


----------



## alexisvas (Jun 25, 2008)

They have done it already .


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Dang.!!! AMAZING WRIST PRESENCE. :-!
looks great. wear it well.
Tony


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

alexisvas said:


> They have done it already .


They have the ceramic Top Gun in 44 and 47mm and the ceramic Doppelchrono limited in 44mm.

But a regular Pilot Chrono (IW3717) in black (PVD, DLC or ceramic) has never been in production. It would be very cool if IWC made a ceramic IW3717.

:-!


----------



## Path11 (May 28, 2008)

That is freakin' amazing! Mind if I ask what the cost was to have this done?

Thanks!
Patrick


----------



## SprickVT (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm also very curious to know what the cost for this was, as well as info on the strap you've got it on.


----------



## DaveB1 (May 14, 2010)

That's one attractive watch! Well done... :-!


----------



## WatchFan56 (Jul 2, 2008)

wow looks great!

so does the watch function correctly, as you mentioned the base of the pushers has be broken inorder to DLC perfectly?


----------



## BHTan (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!! this is a really special 3717!!! like an IWC isnt enough you got yours pimped!!!?!?!?


----------



## Presario (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! I'm really enjoying my black 3717. 

As for the pusher bases, since they are firmly attached to the case, I meant that they should not be removed and that the finish on the case will have to match the finish on the base of the pushers. Everything functions perfectly :-! 

Oh, the strap is the OEM Top Gun 3789 strap for the 44mm case. Thanks!


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

Yo is this Andrew?! Whats up man its Eric. I see it turned out sick! Beau and Dalton know what they're doing, big ups to ABC. Man, I'm on the verge of buying a Galapagos. Wish me luck! b-)


----------



## Presario (Jun 24, 2008)

Yo Eric! What's up man! Yup, it's me. They guys over at ABC really delivered. Dude, you're gonna pick up the Galapagos? I'm so jealous! Let me know when you pick one up!


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

Presario said:


> Yo Eric! What's up man! Yup, it's me. They guys over at ABC really delivered. Dude, you're gonna pick up the Galapagos? I'm so jealous! Let me know when you pick one up!


yo dude! my deal for the Galapagos fell through :-(
I picked up a SS white dial Daytona instead...had to sell two watches for it but guess its all worth it. Anything new with you bro?


----------



## pihcho (Jul 23, 2012)

I LOVE your hack! I have a super skinny wrist as well, so this will be my next dream project. Thanks for sharing. LOVING IT!!!


----------



## How (Apr 25, 2012)

Man that looks wicked!!! Love it. Now I wanna DLC my 3777!!



The best part is, it won't crack, should (god forbid) you drop it, like the ceramic Top Gun will (so I'm told)!


----------



## luxlex (Apr 20, 2012)

It really looks good!


----------



## jiccian (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, that's a job well done. I'm amazed by the finishing. Enjoy!


----------



## sub11z (Sep 11, 2012)

Amazing! Two thumbs up


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

congrats brother the watch was incredible! I like a lot those black watches, have a galapagos, and also a seiko sbdx011.


----------



## rs44 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice, congrats.


----------

